# This is Neat



## Michael Morris (Jun 15, 2005)

Remember this layout?

May, 2002
http://web.archive.org/web/20020525031249/http://www.enworld.org/


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 15, 2005)

Heheh.

"Rate Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones"

Pricelss timing.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow. An update from Mystic Eye Games. That is old!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 15, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Remember this layout?
> 
> May, 2002
> http://web.archive.org/web/20020525031249/http://www.enworld.org/




Time does fly, doesn't it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 15, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Time does fly, doesn't it?



It most certainly does.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow, the Stronghold Builder's Guide is coming out!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 16, 2005)

What amuses me is that we were selling Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns for $5 then, and now it sells for $9.95.  *grin*  And it's still one of the best sellers.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 16, 2005)

2002 said:
			
		

> Librum Equitis Vol 1 will be out in just a couple of weeks




Aie!


----------

